# Home, sweet home



## myaskovsky2002

a) Where do you live? City, country
b) Do you like it? Why or why not?
c) Do you have some suggestions when visiting your city?
d) Others

a) I live in La Prairie, suburbs of Montreal, Quebec province, Canada
b) I like it more or less, it is rather boring...but quiet, very quiet
c) The old city is nice; it takes around 25 minutes to visit, after that nothing else to do. We have nothing, no cinemas, no theatres...well...one.

Take a look:

http://www.google.ca/search?q=la+pr...v&sa=X&ei=dw2GTvzrE6Xc0QGL8s3uDw&ved=0CB8QsAQ

d) Here people speak mainly French, not many foreign people here, we're close to Brossard.

Brossard is a much bigger city with many Chinese people, cinemas, shopping centers. But the best restaurants are here, in La Prairie. We have 3 very good and renown French restaurants.

http://www.google.ca/search?q=bross...v&sa=X&ei=3Q2GTum7A6HJ0AGPo9nRDw&ved=0CCYQsAQ

How about you?

see you!

Martin



myaskovsky2002 said:


> a) Where do you live? City, country
> b) Do you like it? Why or why not?
> c) Do you have some suggestions when visiting your city?
> d) Others
> 
> a) I live in La Prairie, suburbs of Montreal, Quebec province, Canada
> b) I like it more or less, it is rather boring...but quiet, very quiet
> c) The old city is nice; it takes around 25 minutes to visit, after that nothing else to do. We have nothing, no cinemas, no theatres...well...one.
> 
> Take a look:
> 
> http://www.google.ca/search?q=la+pr...v&sa=X&ei=dw2GTvzrE6Xc0QGL8s3uDw&ved=0CB8QsAQ
> 
> d) Here people speak mainly French, not many foreign people here, we're close to Brossard.
> 
> Brossard is a much bigger city with many Chinese people, cinemas, shopping centers. But the best restaurants are here, in La Prairie. We have 3 very good and renown French restaurants.
> 
> http://www.google.ca/search?q=bross...v&sa=X&ei=3Q2GTum7A6HJ0AGPo9nRDw&ved=0CCYQsAQ
> 
> How about you?
> 
> see you!
> 
> Martin


How comes! This is a prize!!!!!!!! in Brossard


----------



## Fsharpmajor

a) I live in Oxford, England

b) I mainly like it. It's a centre of culture, with a world-famous university. I live in a multicultural neighbourhood which has lots of ethnic restaurants and shops. Some of Oxford's downsides are heavy motor traffic and expensive accommodation. Crime is not a serious problem, though.

c) There's plenty of architecture, museums, parks, restaurants and pubs, and not least in importance, a very good classical music shop. Tourists visit from elsewhere in the UK, and we get visitors from (among other countries) France, China and Japan.

d) Weather is mainly temperate. People tend to get around the city by bicycle. And it's easy to hop on the bus and go to London.

If I was asked for a rating, I would give it 8 out of 10. Polednice is another forum member who lives here.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Fsharpmajor said:


> a) I live in Oxford, England
> 
> b) I mainly like it. It's a centre of culture, with a world-famous university. I live in a multicultural neighbourhood which has lots of ethnic restaurants and shops. Some of Oxford's downsides are heavy motor traffic and expensive accommodation. Crime is not a serious problem, though.
> 
> c) There's plenty of architecture, museums, parks, restaurants and pubs, and not least in importance, a very good classical music shop. Tourists visit from elsewhere in the UK, and we get visitors from (among other countries) France, China and Japan.
> 
> d) Weather is mainly temperate. People tend to get around the city by bicycle. And it's easy to hop on the bus and go to London.
> 
> If I was asked for a rating, I would give it 8 out of 10. Polednice is another forum member who lives here.


Oh...I have forgotten (on purpose?) to speak about weather here...-21 C (-5.8 F) to -25 C (-13 F) in winter...21C ( 70 F) -to 20C (86F)celsius during the summer.


----------



## Kopachris

a) Jackpot, Nevada, USA
b) Kind of. It's really in the middle of nowhere, which is both a good thing (for thinking, hiking, etc.) and a bad thing (getting groceries).
c) Bring money to gamble with, because the whole town is built around a half-dozen-or-so casinos. No theaters, no cinemas, and the only restaurants are in the casinos.
d) Weather varies wildly--the high elevation means the air doesn't hold heat very well, but we get a lot of direct sunlight, too, making shady spots nice and cool and sunny spots unbearably hot. It can be below 32°F at dawn and above 90°F by noon. I haven't experienced winter here yet, but it's supposed to be a doozy.


----------



## sabrina

I live in Greater Toronto Area, in Mississauga, a city just west of Toronto. We have lots of cinemas, lots of community centers (bookstores, pools, skating rinks and other sports), an art center that presents 2 operas/year, other concerts, ballet. It's a multicultural city, so there are all kind of stores and restaurants: European (Greek, Italian and others), Middle Eastern, Chinese, Japanese, Koreans, you name it.
This is downtown Mississauga:
The Absolute towers










The City Centre










In the South border there is Lake Ontario
This picture shows an old Light House, on Credit river/lake Ontario










I like it, though I really miss Europe.


----------



## Polednice

I do indeed share Oxford with Fsharpmajor, though I only have the privilege of living here half the year as I'm a student at the university (the rest of the year, I live in a s**thole called Norfolk). So, about Oxford:

a) Oxford, UK! 

b) I absolutely love it, especially because I'm there as a student. Student culture can be variable around the country, but _nowhere_ has it like Oxford. The actual teaching system is perfected to allow a proper widening of perspectives and skills (largely thanks to tutorials, which few other institutions have), as well as giving students the opportunity to actually feel a part of academic culture. Socially, the thing I cherish most is that - unlike at every other university I've visited (having friends at Warwick, for example, another highly-rated university) - you're not made to feel like an up-your-own-**** snob for wanting to talk about the 'bigger' things in life. I have had the most fulfilling interactions at Oxford, with some truly wonderful people.

c) Well, Fsharpmajor covered this, but specific to our Talk Classical members, I would say that you ought to take particular notice of the Sheldonian Theatre, the New Theatre, and the Holywell Music Room, all of which put on fantastic concerts. The Sheldonian is the university's main theatre, where ceremonies such as matriculation and graduation take place, but it is also the venue for the city's most impressive concerts. Daniel Barenboim performed there with the BP last year, and I attended a concert by Andris Nelsons and the CBSO, which was amazing. The New Theatre is more of an all-rounder - it hosts comedy acts, pop-singers, but is also the place to go for opera and ballet, it having the necessary stage facilities which the Sheldonian lacks. The Holywell Music Room is, I believe, the oldest purpose-built concert hall in Europe - very cosy and personal, perfect for chamber music.

There tend to be concerts non-stop all year round, some by professional orchestras, some by high-flying university orchestras, some by humble, non-auditioning student orchestras. The best thing is that they are all very cheap, sometimes even free!


----------



## Klavierspieler

a) I live a little north-east of Arlington, WA. Since you have no idea where that is, it's in the way, way top left corner of continental United States. I am in a rural area. 
b) I do; I can go into my backyard and see and be seen by nobody.
c) No, not really... There's a good Mexican restaurant here.
d) Very temperate climate. Lots of gardening and farming around here.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Klavierspieler said:


> a) I live a little north-east of Arlington, WA. Since you have no idea where that is, it's in the way, way top left corner of continental United States. I am in a rural area.
> b) I do; I can go into my backyard and see and be seen by nobody.
> c) No, not really... There's a good Mexican restaurant here.
> d) Very temperate climate. Lots of gardening and farming around here.


You are kind of very lucky, my friend!

Martin


----------



## Delicious Manager

a) Where do you live? City, country. I live in a large village on the West Sussex coast between Worthing and Littlehampton. It is conveniently situated for my occasional journeys up to London (where I once lived for 15 years and which I hate with a passion) and the coastal city Brighton ('London by the Sea'), where I lived for 12 years and still quite like.
b) I like where I live a great deal. It has all the amenities I need, I'm 10 minutes' stroll from an unspoilt, non-commercialised beach and I have easy road and rail access to a number of important centres.
c) Enjoy the busy but civilised atmosphere and the unspoilt beaches (and traditional pubs)
d) Sir Hubert parry lived just down the road from 1880 until his death in 1918. He write the famous anthem _Jerusalem_ here, along with most of his other major pieces. AA Milne also wrote _Peter Pan_ here and one can see the garden which inspired his fantasy.


----------



## Weston

a) Where do you live? City, country

I live in a suburb of Nashville, Tennessee, USA, a moderate city of about 2/3 of a million inhabitants. 

b) Do you like it? Why or why not?

Yes and no. Half of the people are above average here.  Many are wonderful indeed, but many are salt-of-the-earth types who would have nothing at all in common with any of us. I am not lonely however. My friends fall into the wonderful category (though I am not knocking salt of the earth people either). My biggest complaint is Nashville's association with "country" music, that whiny form of plastic pop that supposedly evolved from the folk music brought over by the Scots-Irish Americans who settled in East Tennessee. It is probably my least favorite form of music. If there were such a thing as Hell, it is probably filled with country music, its cavern walls lined with sequined wagon wheels. 

In Nashville, you can tell the tourists. They're the ones wearing cowboy hats. 

c) Do you have some suggestions when visiting your city?

The Frist Center for the Visual Arts is a superb building, an old art deco post office revamped to become an art museum and gallery, almost always with interesting shows. Visitors should also check out the Schermerhorn Symphony Center, a state of the art concert hall featuring (so I have been told) some of the finest acoustics on the planet. 

There are a few places of historical interest. My own subdivision includes the residence of former President Andrew Jackson and is a great place to tour if you're interested in moldy old hatboxes and whatnot. Of more interest to me is that Nashville is at one end (or beginning) of the Old Natchez Trace, the trail reportedly begun by prehistoric animals, used for centuries by native Americans, and later by European and American explorers. It's a beautiful drive on the nearby parkway, and the trail culminates 440 miles away in Natchez, Mississippi, where you can have the Greatest Biscuits in the Entire World at the Biscuits and Blues Club. There is scarcely anything worth living for after that experience. 

But I digress.

d) Others
I don't live in any other cities, but frequently visit Louisville, Kentucky, another fantastic town a bit more cosmopolitan perhaps than Nashville. Or maybe that's my perception as I am too close to Nashville. 

I really spend most of my time in some nebulous world of the imagination in true Walter Mitty fashion. I often feel I am not of, nor am I really meant for, this world.


----------



## Dster

a) Where do you live? City, country
SanXiang, China, a small town near Macau (40 minutes by bus). The name means three villages in Chinese so named because the town was formed by amalgamation of three villages
b) Do you like it? Why or why not?
I love it there. It is an atypical of Chinese town; quiet, no traffic worth talking about, no polution and friendly people. Also the only plave in China that I know of that one can go out for a walk in the middle of the night without worrying about getting mugged. There are many cafes around, serving freshly brewed coffee at 8 RMB per cup ($1.3 US or 80p). Macau is an excellent place to shop for olive oil, cheese, wine and whiskey (there is no tax on booze). I go there regularly to get my supply.
c) Do you have some suggestions when visiting your city?
In winter one can have a relaxing day in the hot spring
d) Others
The bad thing for an opera lover is that when people talk about opera in SanXiang, it is the Cantonese version, sung in falsetto for both male and female singers.


----------



## elgar's ghost

a) Droitwich Spa, Worcestershire.

b) Mixed feelings. It's my home town so I feel loyalty but get occasionally enraged by the disproportion of population in comparison to opportunity/things to do/attractions. Businesses are laying people off left right and centre and shops are shutting on almost a weekly basis but yet more houses are being built on the green belt outskirts just so middle-management types previously based 30 miles away can be nearer to their mistresses in Worcester or Birmingham. An ever-increasing (and shifting) population doesn't mean that incomers are stimulating the town's economy by spending money there - sorry if that sounds narrow and unwelcoming but in Droity's case it's all too true as there is little impetus for them to do so. Droity is little more than a satellite town now because of its transient population culture and its close proximity to the M5 motorway.

c) Er, nope. Very little to see or do despite the official tired mantra about 'Salinae - historic salt town'. And there is no representative soccer club or stadium despite the population getting near the 30000 mark. The RC church is worth visiting, though - the walls are lined with gorgeous mosaic friezes. The older, more quirkier buildings tend to be near the town centre but the newer buildings alongside or amongst them have helped create a triumph of incongruity. Should any culture-hounds be in the vicinity then stick to Worcester (King John is interred in the cathedral) and the nearby Malvern Hills which should appeal to Elgarians.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Dster said:


> a) Where do you live? City, country
> SanXiang, China, a small town near Macau (40 minutes by bus). The name means three villages in Chinese so named because the town was formed by amalgamation of three villages
> b) Do you like it? Why or why not?
> I love it there. It is an atypical of Chinese town; quiet, no traffic worth talking about, no polution and friendly people. Also the only plave in China that I know of that one can go out for a walk in the middle of the night without worrying about getting mugged. There are many cafes around, serving freshly brewed coffee at 8 RMB per cup ($1.3 US or 80p). Macau is an excellent place to shop for olive oil, cheese, wine and whiskey (there is no tax on booze). I go there regularly to get my supply.
> c) Do you have some suggestions when visiting your city?
> In winter one can have a relaxing day in the hot spring
> d) Others
> The bad thing for an opera lover is that when people talk about opera in SanXiang, it is the Cantonese version, sung in falsetto for both male and female singers.


This seems really nice. Thank you!

Martin...who lives in a boring little city


----------



## Almaviva

I don't like to give away too many personal details here.
I'll say that I live in the Southeastern United States, in a small metropolitan area. Yes, I love it, there are rather good cultural activities, excellent restaurants, good quality of life, lots of space, no traffic jams or pollution, lots of green areas and flowers. There aren't any major touristic attractions here, but we aren't that far from nice beaches and nice mountains. I do miss the excitement of my prior place of living (a very large city) but I don't miss the pollution, the traffic, and the rat race.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Almaviva said:


> I don't like to give away too many personal details here.
> I'll say that I live in the Southeastern United States, in a small metropolitan area. Yes, I love it, there are rather good cultural activities, excellent restaurants, good quality of life, lots of space, no traffic jams or pollution, lots of green areas and flowers. There aren't any major touristic attractions here, but we aren't that far from nice beaches and nice mountains. I do miss the excitement of my prior place of living (a very large city) but I don't miss the pollution, the traffic, and the rat race.


It seems like a beautiful place to live in...for me!

Martin


----------



## Polednice

I got back to Oxford this week after 15 months away from university to recover from my illness. Obviously, I'm not recovered, but I didn't want to wait another 12 months, so I'm just getting as much disability support as I can get my hands on! 

Now, however, whenever I'm out walking (as was the case today when I made a trip to the ever-marvellous Blackwell's Bookshop), I think to myself: "I wonder if that's Fsharpmajor! Or if that's Fsharpmajor! Wouldn't it be funny if _that_ was Fsharpmajor?!"


----------



## Agatha

myaskovsky2002 said:


> a) Where do you live? City, country
> b) Do you like it? Why or why not?
> c) Do you have some suggestions when visiting your city?
> d) Others


e) are you from KGB?
sorry, couldn't resist 
as to the questions:
a) Vancouver, BC
b) yes, love it here, though it might not be the place, but rather the fact that I am in content with myself


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Polednice said:


> I got back to Oxford this week after 15 months away from university to recover from my illness. Obviously, I'm not recovered, but I didn't want to wait another 12 months, so I'm just getting as much disability support as I can get my hands on!
> 
> Now, however, whenever I'm out walking (as was the case today when I made a trip to the ever-marvellous Blackwell's Bookshop), I think to myself: "I wonder if that's Fsharpmajor! Or if that's Fsharpmajor! Wouldn't it be funny if _that_ was Fsharpmajor?!"


I look a lot like Bill Clinton--so I'm told--so if you see somebody in Blackwell's who resembles a scruffier, more red-headed version of Bill Clinton, it could well be me.

On the other hand, it could be Clinton himself--he's an Oxford alumnus. He might be dropping in for a quick visit and a pint.

If you're in doubt, offer the "Brahms sign"--two thumbs up--and if it's me, I'll respond with two thumbs down, and say that I prefer Wagner.


----------



## Polednice

Fsharpmajor said:


> I look a lot like Bill Clinton--so I'm told--so if you see somebody in Blackwell's who resembles a scruffier, more red-headed version of Bill Clinton, it could well be me.
> 
> On the other hand, it could be Clinton himself--he's an Oxford alumnus. He might be dropping in for a quick visit and a pint.
> 
> If you're in doubt, offer the "Brahms sign"--two thumbs up--and if it's me, I'll respond with two thumbs down, and say that I prefer Wagner.


The only flaw in your plan is that I don't want to accidentally give Bill Clinton the idea that I approve of him!


----------



## Almaviva

Polednice said:


> The only flaw in your plan is that I don't want to accidentally give Bill Clinton the idea that I approve of him!


 So you guys should reverse your plan. Pole gives the thumbs down sign, and if it is Fsharpmajor, he gives back the thumbs up.


----------



## Polednice

Almaviva said:


> So you guys should reverse your plan. Pole gives the thumbs down sign, and if it is Fsharpmajor, he gives back the thumbs up.


OK, but the thumbs down will have to mean "Wagner sucks".


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Polednice said:


> OK, but the thumbs down will have to mean "Wagner sucks".


Does Wagner suck? However I prefer 1,000 times Wagner's music than yours (I don'ty know tours, BTW...LOL)

Martin


----------



## Manxfeeder

Weston said:


> a) Where do you live? City, country
> 
> I live in a suburb of Nashville, Tennessee, USA, a moderate city of about 2/3 of a million inhabitants.


I live in the same area and agree with what was said, although for some reason I haven't found anything interesting in Louisville. I guess I need to look harder.

One thing I really like about Nashville is its history. Every 20 feet there's a historical marker. I was raised in Southern California, and anything historic seemed to be dozed over for a new parking lot. And all the Civil War battlefields. I was fascinated with that when I was a kid, so I like to visit them (if I do it right, I leave exhausted and with a headache, considering all the carnage). Now I live half a mile from the site of a skirmish, which is cool.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

*a) Where do you live? City, country*

I live in Cleveland, Ohio USA

b) Do you like it? Why or why not?

I mostly hate it. It's a festering sh*thole in decline. I'd leave it in a moment if I could.
On the bad side: The city is butt-ugly, with endless abandoned warehouses and homes due to the continual decline in population. We have long had some of the worst politicians in the nation. bribery, attempts at fixing elections (even the Presidential elections), etc... are par for the course. Last year the FBI swept through and arrested some 80 high-ranking county government officials... but they still have a long way to go. Beyond crooked politicians, we have even more crooked bankers. Cleveland was at the center of the banking mortgage crash to such an extent that in one area code you will find more foreclosures than anywhere else in the US. The population is largely racially divided between the east and west side and the schools and social services in the city proper are in chaos while all the wealth exists in the surrounding suburbs. The people are sports-obsessed in spite of having been perpetually cursed with some of the worst teams in every major sport. The weather? The less said the better. Sitting on the shores of one of the great lakes it can change so rapidly it is unbelievable. Winter sucks. Summer is hot and humid. And we are at the tail end of Tornado Alley.

On the positive side... in spite of the declining population, we have a world-class orchestra, a theater district including a descent opera company, a major art museum, several universities and colleges, and we are less than an hours drive from Oberlin with it's famed College, and music conservatoire (as well as art museum). We are also but a 40-minute drive from Blossom, the wonderful outdoor musical stage where the orchestra performs in the summer. Perhaps best of all... the rent is incredibly cheap. With cash, one can buy a descent house for virtually nothing... less than a year's salary. I am able to afford a large studio work space downtown where I can paint for a bit over $100 US per month!

c) Do you have some suggestions when visiting your city?

Everybody does the Rock n Roll hall of fame and the art museum. Other great attractions include the Great Lakes Science Center, the Arcade:










The building is a Victorian-era metal and glass arcade funded by Rockefeller and other Cleveland magnates and built by the Detroit Bridge Company. It was one of the first shopping malls in the world and remains one of the few remaining arcades of its kind in the United States.

Other places of interest include Fairmount Cemetery, the Coventry-area of Cleveland Heights, a hang-out for college students laden with a variety of various ethnic restaurants and unique shops, Apollos Fire (the area baroque orchestra) etc...

http://www.apollosfire.org/


----------



## violadude

Polednice said:


> I got back to Oxford this week after 15 months away from university to recover from my illness. Obviously, I'm not recovered, but I didn't want to wait another 12 months, so I'm just getting as much disability support as I can get my hands on!
> 
> Now, however, whenever I'm out walking (as was the case today when I made a trip to the ever-marvellous Blackwell's Bookshop), I think to myself: "I wonder if that's Fsharpmajor! Or if that's Fsharpmajor! Wouldn't it be funny if _that_ was Fsharpmajor?!"


Does that mean you got to see your boyfriend again? I forgot the details of what was keeping you from seeing him.


----------



## Polednice

violadude said:


> Does that mean you got to see your boyfriend again? I forgot the details of what was keeping you from seeing him.


Unfortunately not. It is indeed because we're in a long-distance relationship, but sadly it wasn't Oxford where he was being kept from me!


----------



## Couchie

myaskovsky2002 said:


> a) Where do you live? City, country
> b) Do you like it? Why or why not?
> c) Do you have some suggestions when visiting your city?
> d) Others


a) Calgary, Alberta, Canada










b) It's alright. It's moderately sized with ~1 million, not as exciting a place as Toronto and not as beautiful or unique as Vancouver or Montreal, but it does alright. It's definitely lagging behind these other cities in terms of cultural experience, the philharmonic and opera leave a lot to be desired. I suppose its strong points are that it's an economic powerhouse, has a high quality of living, and is extremely clean (ranks frequently as the cleanest city in the world, somewhat ironic as it's the headquarters of Canada's dirty oil industry).

c) There isn't a ton to do in the city. Most tourists visit for its proximity to Banff. Offers gorgeous mountain hikes and camping in the summer, great skiing in the winter.


----------



## Meaghan

During the school year:
a) Walla Walla, Washington (Northwestern U.S.). Tiny town in the middle of nowhere
b) I like it okay because it has my school and I like my school.
c) People come here for the wine. If you're not old enough to go wine tasting, don't bother.

The rest of the time:
a) Portland, Oregon. Medium-sized city, with a population of I think about 600,000.
b) I love Portland. I've lived here all my life. It's a pretty city, and the downtown has more trees and public art than anywhere else I've visited.
c) We've got a good symphony (their recent Carnegie Hall debut got rave reviews from _everybody_), though their hall has crappy acoustics. The opera has $10 student rush tickets. If you like books, I think Powell's is still the biggest bookstore in the country. We are near the Columbia Gorge, which is lined with beautiful waterfalls and many miles of hiking trails. Rains a lot here, though. Also, due in part to the Oregon Supreme Court's very liberal interpretation of the 1st Amendment, we have more strip clubs per capita than any other city in the nation. (So I hear. Not that that's where you should go if you visit, just a... fun fact.)


----------



## HerlockSholmes

a) I was born in Thunder-ten-tronckh, the most magnificent of all castles in this most magnificent world of ours (pictured below).









b) Well, it was all great until me and Miss Cunegond did our "scientific experiment", an event that triggered a chain of cause-and-effect that resulted in me being kicked out of the castle.
c) No one really visits the castle anymore. Except Bulgarians, but never mind about that part.

Now, after leaving Thunder-ten-tronckh:
a) I live in 221B Baker Street, London, UK (pictured below)









b) It's a small apartment. It's good but not as magnificent as Thunder-ten-tronckh.
c) Strangely, I get a lot of visits from tourists every year. If you visit me, by the way, make sure you check out how awesome I am at playing Chopin's solo violin pieces.


----------



## kv466

Polednice said:


> Unfortunately not. It is indeed because we're in a long-distance relationship, but sadly it wasn't Oxford where he was being kept from me!


Moved on fast, didn'tcha?! Hmmmmmn.


----------



## Taneyev

Herlock; as you know Chopin did not any piece for solo violin (nor with violin and piano). But there are several arrangements of some of his works, from Ysaye, Sarasate, Milstein, Ricci and others. But surely of those guys you know only Sarasate, so you are playing something by him. BTW, how's your brother? He still "is" de British goverment?


----------



## HerlockSholmes

Odnoposoff said:


> Herlock; as you know Chopin did not any piece for solo violin (nor with violin and piano). But there are several arrangements of some of his works, from Ysaye, Sarasate, Milstein, Ricci and others. But surely of those guys you know only Sarasate, so you are playing something by him. BTW, how's your brother? He still "is" de British goverment?


I knew someone would point out how Chopin has never written any solo violin pieces. 

The truth is, this is a reference to a mistake that the original author of the Sherlock Holmes stories (A. C. Doyle) made. You see, in one of the novels (_A Study in Scarlet_, I think) it says that Holmes starts to play one of Chopin's violin pieces before going to sleep.

As for good old Mycroft, he's actually still as lazy as ever.


----------



## Taneyev

Is he still offering friendly advice and exhibiting hs superior abilities to observe and deduce? And what about you? I hope you'r cured of your addictions to nicotine and cocaine !


----------



## Klavierspieler

Meaghan said:


> During the school year:
> a) Walla Walla, Washington (Northwestern U.S.). Tiny town in the middle of nowhere
> b) I like it okay because it has my school and I like my school.
> c) People come here for the wine. If you're not old enough to go wine tasting, don't bother


I believe it's also known for its onions.


----------



## Lukecash12

> a) Where do you live? City, country
> b) Do you like it? Why or why not?
> c) Do you have some suggestions when visiting your city?
> d) Others


a) Manteca, CA
b) The home is nice, it used to belong to my great grandma Posey, and I still use her China. There's a "former" tweaker next door who screams and shouts at her kids on a day to day basis, and the miscreants steal my cigarettes off of my porch, take away my resale recyclables. Not long ago they stole my mother's motorcycle from next to my shed, and just before my grandparents moved out of this house and gave it to me, my papa (our name for grandpa) accosted a boy who was beating another boy with a baseball bat, right in front of my house. They threw a brick through the window out of retaliation. Not to mention that years ago I found a bloody murder weapon in my gutter, and they've torn boards off of my house to fight with. I may be a pastor, but I'm willing to attack somebody with a golf club to keep my streets safe (it's kind of a Stinnett thing, because we're not passive Baptists).
c) My town isn't really a vacation destination. Nice enough place to live if you're not in the boonies like me, though. I'd come to Manteca for David and Sylvia's (for rustic Italian dining) and Isadore's (for fine European dining in general; they call themselves Cajun).
d) Don't come to my house. I'm a bit of a hermit and like to keep it that way, so don't ask for my address, hehe.


----------

